# Crickets



## Warr (Mar 2, 2008)

I am trying to breed crickets for our fast growing family:lol: Does anyone have any tips? Please don't say woodies are easier - I cannot stand roaches!!!!!!! Eeewwww!


----------



## harmac (Mar 2, 2008)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/wiki/in...ckets_for_Food


----------



## hornet (Mar 2, 2008)

woodies are easier :lol: Crickets are not that hard but they do take a little more work and they are also canabalistic.


----------



## harmac (Mar 2, 2008)

I'll try that again, link didn't work.....

http://www.aussiepythons.com/wiki/index.php/Breeding_Crickets_for_Food


----------



## Warr (Mar 2, 2008)

That's exactly what I needed. Cheers harmac!


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Mar 2, 2008)

I tried once, then a heatwave killed the lot.... however they cant be too hard, from the few that escape i have heaps living in the house! One even ran across my keyboard last night.... bloody things!


----------



## Magpie (Mar 2, 2008)

Go Australia!!!!









oh, crickets, not cricket.


----------



## Zdogs (Mar 2, 2008)

HeHe, I'm also giving cricket breeding a go, but partner wasn't too impressed when an escapee made It's way into the lounge room,ooops! well one of my dogs had fun there for a while :lol:


----------



## Mark Newton (Mar 3, 2008)

They are easy to breed, but eventually will die off probably due to infection. When this happens start a new colony in clean conditions with new adults, dont use survivors, they'll only pass on the disease. For breeding tubs I use takeaway food containers, one inside the other, the one inside has holes in its base and has dampened soil, something like peat or sand. Add water to the bottom tub by prying open the two and pouring water in. Water will be taken up into the soil. Keep them at about 37C, give 12/12 light/dark and feed dog biscuits/ food scraps etc. Have lots of egg cartons for them to hide in. You'll have that many that cannibalism wont be a problem, in fact it might help keep the pop'n down. Keep a lid on for high humidity. Use a deep plastic tub of sorts that allows light in. 7days to pinheads at 37C.


----------



## LennytheGecko (Mar 3, 2008)

do you have to 'refresh/replace" the breeders?


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Mar 3, 2008)

Zdogs said:


> partner wasn't too impressed when an escapee made It's way into the lounge room,ooops!



just got up for a drink and low and behold there was 1 in the fridge! lol


----------



## falconboy (Mar 3, 2008)

MoreliaMatt said:


> just got up for a drink and low and behold there was 1 in the fridge! lol



Don't you love escapees. They are found in every room in this place, much to the misses disgust. Finding them hopping across the bed is where I must catch them before she sees them, and was surprised to see one in the saucepan draw the other day. :shock:


----------



## venus (Mar 3, 2008)

Ewww, crickets in the drawer or bed would freak me out. :?


Are woodies easier to keep'/breed or do they escape too?


----------



## hornet (Mar 3, 2008)

woodies are much easyer, the dont jump or fly but they do climb so a barrier is needed to keep them in.


----------



## Miss B (Mar 3, 2008)

Woodies are really, really easy to breed! They are known to 'thrive on neglect'. The adults live for ages, unlike crickets, and another bonus is that you don't have to seperate the baby woodies from the adults. They aren't really cannibalistic. All I do is chuck in some fresh veges every couple of days and bob's your uncle. Constant supply of insects. I do recommend investing in a bottle of Fluon, though 

I still breed crickets for a bit of variety, but use woodies for the most part.


----------



## venus (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for that Hornet and Miss B.

Woodies it is. I can handle them much better than anything flying or jumping about lol

Must add Fluon to the list.


----------



## Warr (Mar 3, 2008)

CRINGE!!! Would much rather handle a dugite than a woodie!!


----------



## Gecko :) (Mar 4, 2008)

I know what your saying Warr,..
I used to hate woodies, . I would sqweal if one crawled on me, . especially the ferral looking ones with the wings, (for some reason the smooth ones dont bother me- as much)

But keeping Geckos & Dragons I had no choice but to get used to them,.. now I can put my hand in with a tub full and im not bothered,.. although I am still wary of those ugly buggers with the wings, . they are gross.

But I breed both woodies & Crickets, and as others have said Woodies are by far easier...


----------

